
I Became a Disciplined Investor over 40 Years. The Virus Broke Me in 40 Days - yarapavan
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/27/business/stock-market-pandemic-coronavirus.html
======
nojvek
Even right now the markets are crazy. The Economy is holed up but market is
rising ? Because of the feds stimulation, may be?

Timing the market is a fools errand. It’s not about what happening in the
world, it’s happening in other people’s mind when they decide to buy or sell.

Sure the trader lost 30% of his net worth, many people are losing their lives
and jobs. Many more are about to lose their homes.

Just putting things in perspective. I’m just grateful I work in Tech. I have
some funds saved up to ride this out for a couple of months.

